# Pinto beans for goats?



## CarolynRenee (Jan 30, 2008)

I have "quite" the supply of old, dry pinto beans. Was wondering if I could feed them to the goats? Not in quantity, of course, but figuring a handfull or so in their daily grain ration. 

Wha'da'ya all think?


----------



## DQ (Aug 4, 2006)

http://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/78478.php

I wouldn't feed them dried beans. cooking makes them safe to eat.


----------



## Goat Servant (Oct 26, 2007)

Besides, these critters have enough gas of their own thank you very much!


----------



## smwon (Aug 16, 2006)

I'd like to hear more about it myself. I think they could be fed.


----------



## RiverPines (Dec 12, 2006)

DQ said:


> http://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/78478.php
> 
> I wouldn't feed them dried beans. cooking makes them safe to eat.


Thats for people!
Rumens are totally different than our omnivorous stomaches!

Undercooked rice bad? Goats can eat grain raw, in the field off the plant stalks.

Goats eat hay and people cant.

Goat eat poison ivy and people sure cant!!!

People eat meat and goats cant.

2 very different species.

Dry beans in moderation I haven't heard of being bad for goats.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2008)

As far as I know, ruminants do not have a problem digesting raw dry beans.


----------



## prairiedog (Jan 18, 2007)

probably would work fine I would gring it first just because mine are spoiled


----------



## Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians (May 6, 2002)

Unless this was going to be part of their diet long term, couldn't imgaine wanting to change feed to something like this. Have you ever read the book country beans? If you haven't you should, you can make anything with beans. If I had extra beans I would can them for quick meals, grind them and freeze them for quick refired beans for the family. Vicki


----------



## DQ (Aug 4, 2006)

RiverPines said:


> Thats for people!
> Rumens are totally different than our omnivorous stomaches!
> 
> Undercooked rice bad? Goats can eat grain raw, in the field off the plant stalks.
> ...


 here is something more specific to ruminants. soybeans are dry cooked to decrease the anti nutritional qualities. as far as I know those are the only commonly fed "beans" in livestock and they have to be processed to be utilized . I'm not saying they would drop dead if they ate a few beans but surely there is a better use for them that wouldn't risk a goats health. http://www2.dpi.qld.gov.au/dairy/4456.html

wanted to add that this link talks about oilseeds having some anti nutritional properties too. I didn't know that they had the same questions surrounding them as legume grains. since BOSS is something that is often commonly fed it might be worth looking into or at leat not using BOSS for a large portion of the ration. learn somthin new everyday!


----------



## smwon (Aug 16, 2006)

Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians said:


> Unless this was going to be part of their diet long term, couldn't imgaine wanting to change feed to something like this. Have you ever read the book country beans? If you haven't you should, you can make anything with beans. If I had extra beans I would can them for quick meals, grind them and freeze them for quick refired beans for the family. Vicki


I have a large container (one of those tin cans that you store lard in) full of pinto beans mostly. They are so old that they do not cook up real soft even if I pressure cook them. They are edible though. I had decided to keep them to feed as the legume (protein) portion of goat and chicken feed (cracked). I still plan to use them for chicken feed. If I was still planning on adding beans to my goat ration I would have no qualms in using them and I may yet. When you mix your own ration for goats or cows, it frequently calls for legumes (and that is usually beans). In times gone by fava/tic/broad beans (all the same thing), before there was soy or 'cakes' in this country, were used as the legume (protein) portion and still could be used satisfactorily as could pinto or any other type of dry bean. Soy though, I have read, needs to be cooked first, toasted would work I think, but with regular dry beans this is not necessary.


----------



## smwon (Aug 16, 2006)

It's amazing I was the last one to post on this subject... I have had goats for three years now and do feed beans to them... anyone else?


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I don't feed beans to my goat, not because I think it would be bad for them, but because I feed other things. I just had to say that when I first saw the title to this thread, all I could think of was Jack and the Beanstalk, where he traded the cow for beans.


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

"But Momma! These are MAGIC beans I traded our SGCH Nubian doe for!"


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Yeah, I'll magic you, kiddo, lol!


----------

